# Lime and PH Tracking newly Reno and Existing



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Due for lime this fall and when/what/how much are you applying?

###Tracking until next soil test ####

Current PH level =xx(date)
Lime lbs/M =xx(date)
Type of lime = xx

#######################

Current PH level =6.0(05/20/2020)
Lime [email protected] [email protected] (~06/04/2020)
Type of lime = Pelletized Calcium Carbonate

Current PH level =5.0(05/20/2020)
Lime [email protected] [email protected](~06/04/2020)
Type of lime = Pelletized Calcium Carbonate

Current PH level =5.3(05/20/2020)
Lime [email protected] [email protected](~06/04/2020)
Type of lime = Pelletized Calcium Carbonate

Current PH level =5.0(09/28/2020)
Lime [email protected] [email protected](11/10/2020)
Type of lime = Pelletized Calcium Carbonate


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

When I did my soil test they advised the amount of lime needed. For different sections it was slightly different but within 46-55lbs/1k, so I averaged it to 50 lb/M. I put down 12.5 lb/M in the spring, right after the test and then 12.5 lb/M today of fast acting calcium carbonate due to my suboptimal Ca:Mg ratio.

Although I know that I need to put down at least 25 lb/M more of lime, I will repeat the test again in the spring (more for my K and phos levels) but it will give me a good idea of how much I need. Hopefully 6 months (planning April for the test) should be sufficient for working the fast acting lime in.

Based on the test I can decide how much calcitic vs dolomitic I need to work in further.

Hope this answers some questions. I would repeat your soil test from Waypoint in the spring which put out good solid recommendations at the beginning of the season.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Tagging some locals who might be doing this season
@CTTurfDad 
@mac_mellow 
@Zcape35 
@Green


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

As I understand it, the connection between Lime and pH is a direct one, but it's more a correlation than a causation. In other words, Lime is not the only thing that affects pH, and the purpose of a Calcitic Lime is really to increase Calcium levels, which then affect the pH. It's also possible to have an optimal pH but to be deficient in Ca2+ (or vice versa). That's why gypsum is used, and why dolomitic Lime exists as well. Different needs in different cases. But the common theme is the nutrient levels. Chasing pH only or nutrient levels only, without taking both into account, would likely result in only one being optimal. That's why there are recommended ranges.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Indeed^ lime to be added should be based on recommendations from soil test reports. We can learn from each other on best practices ans results.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

11/15 Put down 18lbs Mag I Cal Lime @5K rate
11/22 80 lbs Calcitic lime on full lawn, lower rate at front.


----------



## mac_mellow (Jul 30, 2020)

will you continue to add lime and calcium through the winter or wait till the spring?


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

@mac_mellow Add per the recommendations on the soil test report. I did first app in Spring, report advised no more than 75lbs/M on established grass and to redo after 6months. Hence I'm doing my fall lime app now.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

2022 Soil report PH tracking


----------



## mac_mellow (Jul 30, 2020)

time to get mine done!


----------

